# Blue skies over the Sands



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

The only two pictures I took -- but thought I'd share. Just because.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice pictures! I spent a week in that area this spring. Pretty neat part of the state.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Was there any deer running around down there yet ?
the son in law saw a lot of does and fawns a couple of weeks ago, but no bucks.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Yeah, where are the buck pics Heppy? I know you got em.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

lots of does, and a some small bucks. I'm not sure where the mature bucks are -- we didn't see very many.
We did see a giant ram.

The kids all tagged out this year. 4 of them. My daughter took hers off the mountain (Swain's Creek), one nephew killed on the north side of highway 9, and two from the Sands:


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL! Nicely done.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Heck yeah! nice bucks and congrats to you & the kids!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Man o man, those kids did good!


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Was that Sunday? We were on Sand Hollow as a family and it was a picture perfect autumn day.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Well done. What a fantastic year. Conrats to you and yours.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

backcountry -- the first two pictures were from Friday 10/29.

One side of the family had a pretty good year. The other side? not so much. 

We have some units that have gotten really hard to find deer.


----------

